# Bekanntgabe der Gründung des Freundeskreis Djamila Rowe



## dreaven3 (7 Juli 2010)

Nun ohne Direktverlinkung.

Freundeskreis Djamila Rowe

Der Freundeskreis Djamila Rowe, gegründet am 7. Mai 2010, dient dazu allen Freunden und Förderern von Djamila Rowe ein gemeinsames Forum zu geben.

Auf diesem Wege können an Djamila Rowe interessierte Menschen ihr Wohlwollen gegenüber dieser einzigartigen Person ausdrücken.


----------



## Chamser81 (8 Juli 2010)

Die ist wirklich einzigartig aber eher im negativen Sinn!


----------



## dreaven3 (9 Juli 2010)

zu den hinglänglich bekannten und längst widerlegten vorurteilen und lügen über djamila rowe gibt es auch bereits eine diskussion auf quotenmeter, die sich über google finden lässt


----------



## begoodtonite (9 Juli 2010)

xD


----------



## dreaven3 (10 Juli 2010)

Ein interessantes Betätigungsfeld bietet der Freundeskreis Djamila Rowe auf jeden Fall, vorallem wenn man bedenkt was der Gründer zu tun hat.


----------

